# Feeding Sheep [Deleted]



## SheepGirl (Nov 10, 2013)

SheepGirl submitted a new resource:

Feeding Sheep - Quick quide to basic sheep feeding



> *Feeding Sheep*
> 
> Sheep are ruminants, which means they have a four-chambered stomach, consisting of the rumen, reticulum, the omasum, and the abomasum. They also chew cud and have no teeth on their frontal upper jaw. As ruminants, they are efficient converters of vegetation to meat, milk, and wool, becoming the base to a profitable farming operation.
> 
> Feeding sheep to meet their nutritional needs will help keep them healthy and perform to their maximum genetic potential,...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## brianbeth84 (Nov 12, 2013)

This is really good info, especially for  someone like me who isn't as familiar with sheep as I am with horses!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 14, 2015)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available for download.


----------

